# vari broken



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning! I wish my variegateds looked like that, mine have lots of big clumpy markings.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Stunning! I wish my variegateds looked like that, mine have lots of big clumpy markings.


i didnt breed 4 them they just pop up in my broken

try adding self blue to your variegateds

here is 1 of my f2 blue variegateds


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, that's actually exactly what I'm aiming for - blue variegated! My current black varies carry blue and I'm planning on breeding them to blue mice. Snag is, I got belted mixed up in the mess, I have no idea how that might turn out. :wallbash


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice litter! The blue variegated are really nice 
And good luck TwitchingWhiskers!


----------

